# Oconee National Forest Map



## rb_obsession (Oct 27, 2014)

I have been looking everywhere for a map of Oconee National Forest have been unsuccessul thus far. If anyone could help me locate one I would very much appreciate it.


----------



## jjy (Oct 27, 2014)

http://www.fs.usda.gov/detailfull/conf/maps-pubs/?cid=fsm9_029111&width=full

The links at the above page are for PDF files and are about the best you can find online. Look all the way down the page for ONF links.


----------



## fullstrut (Oct 27, 2014)

Also their HQ is located on 441 between Eatonton,ga and Madison, ga. I know at one time you could purchase maps there.


----------



## rb_obsession (Oct 27, 2014)

It looks like there should be plenty of non-pressured woods by looking at the map. Do you guys know if that holds true?


----------



## jjy (Oct 27, 2014)

You can find some low pressured areas if you put the time and boot leather into finding them. Deer populations seem to be down over a lot of areas, especially the more easily accessible areas.


----------



## DEERFU (Oct 27, 2014)

rb_obsession said:


> It looks like there should be plenty of non-pressured woods by looking at the map. Do you guys know if that holds true?



If you're lookin for low pressure don't show up on either sex days. I learned the hard way AGAIN last week end. I also suspect someone very near me shot a beautiful gray fox shortly after he past me. I enjoy hunting the ONF when the crowds aren't there


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 28, 2014)

ONF has fewer doe days this year, so check the regs (page 67)
to stay legal....

ONF has been hit hard with extreme liberal doe days for years
and years....Its gonna take a few years to rebound....

I have been hunting the ONF for 30 yrs.....

Maps are at the NF HQ on Hwy 441 about 1/4 mile from the 
entrance to Rock Eagle.....


----------



## DEERFU (Oct 28, 2014)

7Mag Hunter said:


> ONF has fewer doe days this year, so check the regs (page 67)
> to stay legal....
> 
> ONF has been hit hard with extreme liberal doe days for years
> ...


  I've been expecting to see you pitch camp one of these days when you get tired of chasin' bears . So glad they cut the doe days back myself. I've been lettin' all of 'em walk. You've given a lot of good advice here over the years and it's been appreciated.
  To RB- don't know which direction you'll be coming from but there are a couple of outdoor/ feed stores in Monticello that sell the waterproof NF maps also. The huntin' is much better than sittin' at home


----------



## Dutch (Oct 28, 2014)

I have been hunting the ONF since I was knee high to a grasshopper(30+ years....grew up right down the road in Wayside)   I have a few spots that take a good bit of walking to get to and still see deer just about every time I hunt them. I will not shoot a doe as I like to leave them for seed...which is the only way we are going to get the herd back to the way it was in the 80's and 90's. So do the ONF a favor...shoot a buck and let the does walk.


----------



## rb_obsession (Oct 30, 2014)

Are there any stores that i can buy a map from between macon and milledgeville?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 10, 2014)

DEERFU said:


> I've been expecting to see you pitch camp one of these days when you get tired of chasin' bears . So glad they cut the doe days back myself. I've been lettin' all of 'em walk. You've given a lot of good advice here over the years and it's been appreciated.
> To RB- don't know which direction you'll be coming from but there are a couple of outdoor/ feed stores in Monticello that sell the waterproof NF maps also. The huntin' is much better than sittin' at home




Went to Oconee WMA Black powder week and was
tempted to visit some old spots near BF Grant but had
to go back to work....
Going to Big Lazer this week and plan to stay thru
HL hunt..
Have not been able to get after bears for 2 years due to
some ongoing hip issues.....I can tolerate flat land but
pulling up mtns is a bit much right now....


----------

